# Minnies new periwinkle B Belt



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i got Minnie and Tootsie the periwinkle buddy belts in size 3 and size 4. the periwinkle is a retired color from the fancy collection. 
i just took some pics of Minne in hers . ( we just got another 6 inches of snow on Tuesday. i decided to leave some on the deck cause they like eating alittle of it . lol )

*i just measured Minnie and she is bigger in the chest ( right behind the legs, than i thought. she is almost 13 inches)

i also measured Latte and she is smaller tha i thought... she is about 10 1/2 inches in the chest , ( right behind her front legs)*


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Which hole does it buckle best on? She and Toby have near identical measurements and I'm getting him a size 3, but I was just wondering how you like the fit on her. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> Which hole does it buckle best on? She and Toby have near identical measurements and I'm getting him a size 3, but I was just wondering how you like the fit on her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


in these pics , its on the middle hole . ( there are 5 holes all together, so its on the 3rd one , right in the middle. ) she is wearing a very light weight tank top.. i'd buckle it on the middle hole if she wasnt wearing any clothes either. 
i'm not sure about something thicker.... maybe she could be on the 4th or 5th hole an be comfy. 
i'm posting couple more pics of her... i think theres a closeup pic. 
and i'm going to remeasure her chest ( right in back of the legs ) again to be sure i got the right measurement.. i havent measured her in a while.

*i just remeasured Minnie. she is alittle bigger than i thought... almost 13 inches in the chest , right behind her front legs*


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks awesome on her! Thanks for posting. It's good to see what the size 3 fits Minnie like because her and Odie are so similar in size.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Elaine beautiful pics! Minnie looks so cute in her BB! They look like they are enjoying the snow too!

I was just about to post and ask you about Latte when Ashley posted asking about Minnie.

Jaxx and her are about the same size. He is between 3.5 and 4 pounds and measures between 11 and 11.5 (he wiggles a lot so it is hard to get exact when the tape measure is out.) 

How does it fit on Latte? Is there enough room in a size 2 to wear clothes underneath? I would like him to be able to wear clothes underneath if possible but I did not know how tight the fit would be with clothes.

I am hoping I can get one size for both. With the Puppia harnesses Jaxx fits absolutely perfect in a XS naked and with a light tshirt but if it is anything bulkier he has to go to a size Small Puppia.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm so jealous! I love that belt, one of my fave colours, is it still available anywhere? 
Looks great on your girls.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Looks awesome on her! Thanks for posting. It's good to see what the size 3 fits Minnie like because her and Odie are so similar in size.


thanks Krystal . i'm going to remeasure Minnies chest. its been so long since i've measured her. i'll do that later and edit my first post with her measurement



intent2smile said:


> Elaine beautiful pics! Minnie looks so cute in her BB! They look like they are enjoying the snow too!
> 
> I was just about to post and ask you about Latte when Ashley posted asking about Minnie.
> 
> ...



thank you! they do really love to nibble on that snow . .
The size 2 fits Latte perfect with no clothes on the middle hole. not sure about if she has clothes on though... possibly the last hole. 
is Jax still growing, i forgot... 
i'm going to remeasure Latte again to be sure cause its been awhile since i measured her also. 
and Later this evening i might snap a few more pics of Latte with some clothes over her BB. 
that link i posted of the thread that says we got buddy belts... i think there are a few pics of Latte in hers


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

heartagram said:


> I'm so jealous! I love that belt, one of my fave colours, is it still available anywhere?
> Looks great on your girls.


yes, you can still get it at wetnoseboutique.com ( where i got mine ). 
it was from the fancy collection ... did i say luxury before... i dont think all sizes are available though. 
you could email her and ask. she is very helpful. 
it was very soft. she told me that on the phone, and thats why i picked it. ( i actually wanted a brighter pink, but chose the periwinkle cause she said it was the softest )


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

elaina said:


> thanks Krystal . i'm going to remeasure Minnies chest. its been so long since i've measured her. i'll do that later and edit my first post with her measurement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Elaine! Jaxx isn't growing anymore. He is 20 months so he should stay around the same size. He is just right in the middle for so many things. I almost never buy clothes and such for him on line because he is so hard to buy for most of the time he is a XS in clothes but he has a couple outfits that we had to buy small in. I really wish he was not such a problem child in sizing.

I am going to get hubby to hold Jaxx this evening so hopefully I can measure him better. I know he is under 12 inches just not sure the exact measurement.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Thank you Elaine! Jaxx isn't growing anymore. He is 20 months so he should stay around the same size. He is just right in the middle for so many things. I almost never buy clothes and such for him on line because he is so hard to buy for most of the time he is a XS in clothes but he has a couple outfits that we had to buy small in. I really wish he was not such a problem child in sizing.
> 
> I am going to get hubby to hold Jaxx this evening so hopefully I can measure him better. I know he is under 12 inches just not sure the exact measurement.


*i just remeasured Minnie and Latte. Latte is 10 1/2 inches in the chest part, right behind her front legs. i think she may have lost alittle weight since i switched her to a frozen raw food ( Oma's Pride ). so, last time i got her weighed she was 3.5 pounds. she may have lost a few ounces, not sure. *


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Periwinkle is my favorite color! It looks great on Minnie


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Elaine! Toby has a smaller girth than Minnie, apparently. He is only just under 12.5" but he weighs almost half a pound more than Minnie. He is long and slender though. So I still think a size 3 is good, it may just fit on the next tighter hole than Minnie's. Thanks so much! 

I don't think I said it before, but Minnie looks adorable in that color. Such a cute girl 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Willow should need the same size as Latte because she also measures 10.5" right behind the legs  Thanks for your post!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Elaine, it looks so pretty on her. :love2: Perfect color for her, suits her so well,
delicate and lovely like little Minnie, I love it. I like the tanks your girls are
wearing too. It's so funny they eat snow, my Rocky is obsessed with it, it's like
a free snack for him, lol, but the girls just like to dig holes in it so they could do
their business, like kitty cats in a litterbox, lol, I don't know where they both
learned it from.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Elaine!! I love that color on Minnie! It's so pretty on her! I love her shirt too, she is such a little doll!
I ordered Mimi's does buddy belt today too at Woof life, I chose the purple splash!! Can't wait til it gets here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> Periwinkle is my favorite color! It looks great on Minnie


Minnie says thank you 



pupluv168 said:


> Thanks Elaine! Toby has a smaller girth than Minnie, apparently. He is only just under 12.5" but he weighs almost half a pound more than Minnie. He is long and slender though. So I still think a size 3 is good, it may just fit on the next tighter hole than Minnie's. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> I don't think I said it before, but Minnie looks adorable in that color. Such a cute girl
> ...


Minnie says thank you for the compliment . i think Toby would be a size 3 also even though he's alittle smaller in the chest. and i havent weighed Minnie in awhile. her weight does fluctute, so she could be the same weight as Toby. i know not more than that



Buildthemskywards said:


> Willow should need the same size as Latte because she also measures 10.5" right behind the legs  Thanks for your post!


your Welcome Mellissa . i'm happy my pics and description was able to help 



~LS~ said:


> Aww Elaine, it looks so pretty on her. :love2: Perfect color for her, suits her so well,
> delicate and lovely like little Minnie, I love it. I like the tanks your girls are
> wearing too. It's so funny they eat snow, my Rocky is obsessed with it, it's like
> a free snack for him, lol, but the girls just like to dig holes in it so they could do
> ...


thank you LS. Minnie is very flattered with all these compliments :daisy:. 
Minnies tank is by hip doggie,and Tootsie is wearing the palm beach flaming tank . 

it is so funny how they like to each snow. lol. hehe. my girls dont dig the snow. but Latte has been nibbling on it also. i guess she is copying her sisters


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Elaine!! I love that color on Minnie! It's so pretty on her! I love her shirt too, she is such a little doll!
> I ordered Mimi's does buddy belt today too at Woof life, I chose the purple splash!! Can't wait til it gets here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks Zorana. i'm very happy with the periwinkle color. but i do want at least one more buddy belt for each of them. 
the purple splash sounds nice. i'll have to look that color up... i dont remember seeing it before.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

It looks gorgeous on her - but 'periwinkle' is meant to be blue  I absolutely love the mauve on her though.

What I would give to have a tiny patch of snow on our decking for the pups to play in and then be in the day sunlight on the rest of the deck, they would have so much fun.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> It looks gorgeous on her - but 'periwinkle' is meant to be blue  I absolutely love the mauve on her though.
> 
> What I would give to have a tiny patch of snow on our decking for the pups to play in and then be in the day sunlight on the rest of the deck, they would have so much fun.


hmmm. dont know why they named it periwinkle then... it is described on the website as a light lavender. 

hehe. the little patch of snow is great. but if i had my choice, we woudnt have had any snow at all. we have had so much snow here this year. ( 107 inches total and one of the top 5 snowiest winters in the history of them taking measurements of snow... which is a long time. 
i really dont like it cause i do my own snow removal and its very tiring. 

but my girls do Love to eat it


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It just snowed here on the second day of spring.  There was a huge accident in the next province that involved ONE HUNDRED cars! Insane. 

Elaine, are the girls' other buddy belts from the luxury collection as well?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> It just snowed here on the second day of spring.  There was a huge accident in the next province that involved ONE HUNDRED cars! Insane.
> 
> Elaine, are the girls' other buddy belts from the luxury collection as well?


actually, i have to fix that. i made a mistake. the periwinkle is retired and is from the fancy collection. 
the gold ones that minnie and tootsie have are from the luxury collection.

lattes pearl pink one i think is from the fancy collection

( oh, that sounds terrible that there was a huge accident ).
one year i remember we got a big snowstorm right on April fools day. i think it caused alot of tree limbs to come down cause they were already starting to have little buds of leaves, so the snow stuck alot more than usuall to the tree limbs and they got weighed down. i really could do without snow


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Highway pileup near Edmonton leaves 100 injured - Edmonton - CBC News

Here is the news report on that accident. So scary.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A beautiful lil girl, and I love her new BB!! Very pretty!! Hopefully soon The Wee's will have new BB's to try out.  xxx


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Highway pileup near Edmonton leaves 100 injured - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> Here is the news report on that accident. So scary.


Wow, I watched that video and just couldn't believe what I was seeing - I cannot even begin to imagine what it's like living/working in those conditions, let alone trying to drive - you couldn't even see the bitumen of the road - how can people drive on a roadway they can't see at all??? If we had a pile up of even 3-4 cars here, it would make national headlines. So very, very sad for everyone involved, what a nightmare.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

aww E, that BB looks great on Minnie!
I was looking the other day and found one call Lavender is so pretty, now I want it! it's similar color but a lot stronger.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Too Cute!


----------

